# Eurovan Blu.O (2.0)



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Just sold my last Eurovan build and I'm starting a new project Eurovan. 

If you didn't read the thread on the other Eurovan Conversion from GLS to Weekender you can find it here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-this-is-what-VW-meant-by-quot-Multivan-quot


Here are a few quick pictures of that van finished. 




























Long story short, nearly every mechanical bit of that van is brand spanking new, its a GLS to Weekender conversion so it gains rear AC and 3 zone climate control that no factory delivered poptop came with. Then add the custom bits. 

I've always loved the blue Eurovan and wanted to built a TDI (Diesel) with factory parts and syncro. So that is the goal with the new van. (I originally wanted a blue van) 

I had so much fun building and using the first one and seeing how excited the new family is to have it that I'm going to build this one for my family but would be willing to sell it for the right price at any point along the way or possibly build one for someone that wants one. 

I picked up a 1999 Westfalia Weekender with 235K on the chassis but only 17K on the engine. Since I end up making nearly everything on the van new the mileage on the chassis isn't going to be a big deal. 

I actually bought this van from a really nice family and drove it over 1,000 miles home without issues. 

Here it is at home! You may recognize the wheels from the black van. They were my snow tires that did not get sold with the black van. So on they went. 










I've got my eye on a set of ML350 16" wheels that I think will work great with BFG 215/70/16s for a nice off road look. [/img]


Basically I'm planning on building this van but MUCH nicer. 











Here is the list I have going in my head right now. Not complete but should give you an idea. 

-2.5L Euro TDI with 5 Speed manual
-Syncro
-Diesel furnace
-Double DIN stereo in factory location
-All body work done, new front fenders (they are rusty), new paint...maybe more metallic but same color. Other custom bits and body mods. 
-Ceramic window tint for heat reduction
-New 3 window top
-16" wheels and off road tires
-Lift and HD shocks
-Custom upholstery, and bedding. 
-Poptop struts
-Roof rack. 
-Bigger brakes
-New tie rods, CV shafts, brakes, hoses, etc, etc, etc, etc
-Rubber/vinyl floor
-Custom real wood table, upper and rear bunks. 
-Custom interior painting of all interior steel to match the outside of the van. (seat bases, table leg, rear bed supports, door grab handles?, upper bed cross frames, )
-Custom curtains. 
-Leather steering wheel. 
-Euro cubby and/or glovebox for passenger side. 
-Hazard switch relocation for boost gauge. 
-Heated seats. 
-Potentially dual house batteries. 
-Solar
-Skid plate. 
-LED interior lighting, all of it. 
-Awning. 
-Driving lights. 
-Full insulation and sound deadening. 
-Every little bracket and metal piece that comes off will get media blasted and painted or powder coated before going back on

......and potentially a carbon fiber top that we have started working on!



There is a lot about this van that will be simple restoration type stuff. Little things wrong with a car really bug me! 

I've already started to play with it a little bit. When I picked it up it had a broken sun visor. Thankfully I had one laying around from the last van. 











Notice that there are no Govt warning labels on the visors! I can't stand these nanny labels. Not so much the warning but the placement. They can make a very nice looking interior look crappy. 

It literally takes 2 minutes to wipe them off with Acetone. 










It's the little details like this that can make the difference between a cool looking ride and one that just looks off. This is a much cleaner look. 











I also collected a few switches for future use. The two heated seat switches and the hazard switch are new additions. That radio is going away to be replaced with a double DIN one too.(fun with the welder)










My growing collection of leather steering wheels. The fat 3 spoke leather ones are MUCH nicer to drive with than the 4 spoke plastic one that comes in the Eurovan. But they are not nearly as plug and play in this 1999 as they were in my 2002.


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

Excellent list of upgrades, Cole. This should be a very cool build!
At some point I'll be up for a FWD version of the same, since I've already had a Techno Blue van, maybe a gray or silver or red this time..


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

Interesting that the steering shaft is different in the earlier EVs. Is the entire steering rack different, or just the splined shaft?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

The shaft splines are the same for all years but the airbag clock ring changed


----------



## njt1rider (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe the 93-95 (without airbags) have the small splines. An adapter can be snagged off of a MK3 jetta to adapt to the Mk4 spline setup which is what I did. Awesome thread!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

njt1rider said:


> I believe the 93-95 (without airbags) have the small splines. An adapter can be snagged off of a MK3 jetta to adapt to the Mk4 spline setup which is what I did. Awesome thread!




Thomas, they ALL have small splines. I did this swap once already on the black 2002 van using the Jetta adapter and an Audi S4 wheel

The Jetta adapter needs shortened a few mm to work. Here it is inside the Black 2002 Eurovan


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

Xtremjeepn said:


> The shaft splines are the same for all years but the airbag clock ring changed


Ah, hadn't thought about that part of it.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

mls64 said:


> Ah, hadn't thought about that part of it.


I *think* from cruising through wrecked VWs at the junkyard that there was a sort of transition year electrical adapter that I can use to plug my slightly newer airbag into the older plug. 

I may have to drill holes in this steering wheel to make it work with the older clock spring.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Fwiw, here was the Audi S4 wheel in the 2002 van compared to its stock wheel.


----------



## njt1rider (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't realize they were all small! Thought they changed to the larger splines when they went to airbags...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

njt1rider said:


> I didn't realize they were all small! Thought they changed to the larger splines when they went to airbags...


I assumed the same thing initially and was kinda surprised when I yanked off the original steering wheel.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Just picked up 5 of these 16x8 Mercedes wheels. Might need some spacers though. 

Picture of them on another T4!


----------



## Double0_Van (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## snowbeard (Nov 18, 2014)

well you've pretty much described my dream van, diesel w/ syncro!! good thing you're the one building it tho, cause ain't no one around here going to know what to do with it!! 

Those wheels do look beefy! The regular wheels on these vans look almost like roller skates, eh? 

My UK van had the lower section of the rocker panels painted black. It was in order to cover up the rust, but it also made the van appear higher. Not that you're going for fashion over function here 

Looking forward to watching this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Go to sleep.... ;-)


----------



## CKS (Jan 4, 2009)

You're describing my dream van. Too bad I just bought one or I'd be first in line to buy yours :-( how much you reckon this will be worth? 

Maybe I should talk you into converting mine to 4x TDI manual at the same time as yours?! ;-)


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

This may still need to go in stages. TDI first, Syncro later. But I have to start somewhere! 

Just talked to the importer about getting the engine parts on their way!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

in opcorn:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

So the 5 wheels I picked up were not in that pristine of condition. Not all of them needed work but I figured I'd work on the worst two first. 


Into the blast cabinet!










Same wheel after a little media blasting and sanding with an air sander. Got rid of all the curb rash. I didn't strip these down to bare metal as that would be just too much work. The factory primer is really durable and will actually still work well. Really only need to get them down to a stable surface that the new paint will stick to really well. 











First two wheels with just the first coat of paint. Closest one is the same wheel.


----------



## kauboi (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm probably most tempted to buy Mercedes wheels, of all the 5x112 options. Is it true that the lug holes and or center bores have to be opened up?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

kauboi said:


> I'm probably most tempted to buy Mercedes wheels, of all the 5x112 options. Is it true that the lug holes and or center bores have to be opened up?


Depends on the wheel. Some of the older wheels that is true. The newer stuff like these have a 66.1MM center bore compared to the VW 57mm bore. The lugs look the same but I haven't checked that yet.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I just test fit a Eurovan wheel bolt in the Mercedes wheel and they fit fine. No need to drill open the holes on these. :thumbup:


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> I just test fit a Eurovan wheel bolt in the Mercedes wheel and they fit fine. No need to drill open the holes on these. :thumbup:


Cole - what's your opinion on changing over from wheel bolts to using studs and nuts? I run some over-sized tires on my van and they give me fits putting them back on -- they always slip off the hub a couple of times when lining things up.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Itsamoto said:


> Cole - what's your opinion on changing over from wheel bolts to using studs and nuts? I run some over-sized tires on my van and they give me fits putting them back on -- they always slip off the hub a couple of times when lining things up.


I'm personally a fan of studs over bolts. 

Does someone have conversion parts?


----------



## my_vw_sucks (May 13, 2004)

I'm fairly sure the EV (and all VW's) lug bolts are M14x1.5 Here's a link for some studs in that size http://motorsporthardware.com/produ...-stud-conversion-kits/14x1-5-wheel-stud-kits/ The company caters to BMW owners but it should still work. You could stick with the standard studs or use bullet nose studs for easy nut threading. Make sure you pick the right nuts for the MBZ wheels. Not sure if they're ball or conical seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Another place for wheel studs. http://www.msiracingproducts.com/ . We use this company and they have the best studs I have ever worked with. You can get them coated where they won't rust (racers use the graphite coated ones because we have to do pit stops and 4 tire changes.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Now that guests are gone I've been back to thinking about the Eurovan. 

I can get a 2.5L Diesel here to install but getting it past Colorado emmissions isn't going to fly. They won't even talk to me about it since it's not a "certified configuration" by the EPA. 

Though, if I didn't live in an emmissions controlled county no one would ever know or care. 

I've read most of the EPA rules and it's interesting to say the least. Technically according to the EPA "ANY SWAP" that is not an IDENTICAL engine is illegal. But.....in another document they elude to there being exceptions for light vehicles as long as it "reasonably" fits the standards. Each state of course then has its own interpretations of what is or isn't allowed. 

I need to go buy 1 sq foot of land in Wyoming :lol3

Pondering.......


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> I need to go buy 1 sq foot of land in Wyoming


So I take it that the idea is to register and smog the converted van in a more lenient jurisdiction? Could a PO box be sufficient enough for this?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

There are apparently several options out there.


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

Xtremjeepn said:


> There are apparently several options out there.


I had a Subaru converted Vanagon and SMOG testing was no problem in Denver, they did not even know where my engine was located the first time I went for the test. Diesel is another story of course, much harder to disguise... not that I am advocating anything illegal here. 

Andy


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lithe said:


> I had a Subaru converted Vanagon and SMOG testing was no problem in Denver, they did not even know where my engine was located the first time I went for the test. Diesel is another story of course, much harder to disguise... not that I am advocating anything illegal here.
> 
> Andy


I've actually had several cars with engine conversions here in Denver. 

The big issue for the Air Care Colorado is that they want to know what he donor vehicle is and since the donor isn't an EPA certified configuration they don't even want to look at it.


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

Have you fitted up the Merc wheels yet? I'm wondering if you had issues with wheel to caliper clearance on the front. Some of the UK guys mentioned having to run front spacers.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't tried them yet. I'm ah.......letting the paint cure....yeah.....that's it!


----------



## CKS (Jan 4, 2009)

Do they really check when you get your emissions done? I have a modified car, and the smog guy just looked at it briefly then did the test and moved on!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

You don't think the gasoline diesel test station would notice a Diesel engine rattling away under the hood? They are an "inspection " station after all. 


This is a much different case than simply a "modified" engine.


----------



## CKS (Jan 4, 2009)

Xtremjeepn said:


> You don't thing the gasoline diesel test station would notice a Diesel engine rattling away under the hood? They are an "inspection " station after all.
> 
> 
> This is a much different case than simply a "modified" engine.


Oh right, diesel. Duh:banghead:


----------



## snowbeard (Nov 18, 2014)

what about using a US known diesel, will a Jetta turbo fit in there? then get a manual tranny from Europe? just a thought, at least that way they have a US distributed engine to check against?

Somehow I expect you've already thought of this, but...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

snowbeard said:


> what about using a US known diesel, will a Jetta turbo fit in there? then get a manual tranny from Europe? just a thought, at least that way they have a US distributed engine to check against?
> 
> Somehow I expect you've already thought of this, but...


People have done the 1.9l TDI swap from the Jetta and Passat. It requires more work than you would think. Essentially you need to do minor machining to the block for the oil pickup tube, rewire to the van that isn't 100% compatible with the motorvans. So you lose lots of things in the process ESP? Airbags? Cruise? Immobilizer and new style gauges. 

The only engines people have done are 97-98? For many reasons. (Doesn't require custom fabbed motor mounts, simpler ECU, etc) but that makes 1999-2003 vans out of the question for emissions too since most states want the engine to be the same year or newer. 

This s why lost TDI Eurovan swaps are into 1993 vans


----------



## snowbeard (Nov 18, 2014)

ah, that... I knew it sounded too easy ;-)


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I know this doesn't look like progress, but it is. The weather was finally warm enough to get the part van out of my garage and take it to them recycler. That means the Blu.0 van can finally go inside so that work can be done! 

Normally they come over with a fork lift to take these things off. They seemed too busy today so I just put the ramps down and gave it a push! Picked my ramps up and left.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay. Progress is starting to happen. 


Here is a sneak peak of the Beetle Kill Pine interior. This is the unfinished table.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Many parts have been ordered and this thing will at least start to come together a bit soon. 

One thing I can't stand is the fishbowl effect of having clear windows. I prefer to have some privacy inside, especially when just sitting around stealthily in the van. 

In an effort to keep inside temps town I elected to try ceramic window tint this time. Since most shops want about $750 to do Ceramic tint I decided to do it myself. This is the first attempt I've made at tinting windows in about 30 years!!!

I took some of the interior panels out to make sure the tint fit right. 

I really only screwed up the rear window and need some more tint to make another pass at it. 

Before:










After:


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

It looks professional, totally transforms the Eurovan. I really want to add this tint to my 1999 MV!!!




Xtremjeepn said:


> Many parts have been ordered and this thing will at least start to come together a bit soon.
> 
> One thing I can't stand is the fishbowl effect of having clear windows. I prefer to have some privacy inside, especially when just sitting around stealthily in the van.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lithe said:


> It looks professional, totally transforms the Eurovan. I really want to add this tint to my 1999 MV!!!


I'm excited to see how it compares to the dark tint I had on the black van. I've heard great things about how much the heat is reduced with this tint. 

I'd probably be willing to do another one for a small fee ;-)


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Weather has been nice. 

Not much time to work on it but did roll out the new flooring to start working on it. This will cover the entire van from the front seats back. 

Should make for a durable and easy cleaning floor for outdoor adventures! 

Its a slightly dark grey that should give a nice sporty feel to the inside of the Eurovan. 

Samba has already started the testing!


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Another great idea Cole. The carpet in back section of my van is beyond recovery -- and I have been looking at replacement options. Interested to see if you're laying this overtop or in place of the carpeting. Is this the same stuff sold at Gowesty? 

If you have any ideas on it -- I'd like know more about is putting in the front cabin floor rubber found in global T4s (and some commercial EV Transporters here in Canada). Very functional for cold messy weather. Normally I'd settle for monster mats -- but I don't think they exist for Eurovans. I have some gowesty mats - but they just keep the carpet from getting wet -- not nearly as good as real dedicated mats.

There are some threads from across the pond (of course) that have been painted black interiors and it looks clean and a little more up-to-date. Painted -- door cards -- painted dash -- and a repainted floor. Have you thought of something like this? I'm ok with grey -- but would prefer a darker front cabin.











If anybody want to see more of this van -- you can view it here: http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=87131&page=4

Sorry -- not trying to thread-jack.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I looked at lots of sources for this stuff and ended up just ordering a roll from Home Depot. It's 7'x17'. So I'll have plenty left over for another project. (About $200) 

The wood sub floor in Westfalia Eurovans is nearly impossible to remove without destroying it. It's glued down with some really nasty glue! I've still got some stuck to my driveway that I can't get off.

Then the carpet that is on that wood floor is even more difficult to remove :sly:

So I'm toying with a few possible plans. 

1. Glue the vinyl down right over the layer of carpet. Using the carpet as a layer Of padding and insulation. The obvious issue here is that in a wet climate it might trap some moisture.

2. Just stripping the carpet in place. But I need to find a better way to do it. It took me about 7 hours just to strip the front section last time and I've still never gotten the carpet off the rear section. The black van only had wood flooring in the front. The rear was still GLS carpet. I've still got an extra Westy rear floor section that I can't get the carpet off of. 

It's also a hard piece of material to work with because the underside is covered in the nasty black tar glue. So you can't really set it on anything you don't want to destroy or have stuck to the back of it. This also makes it a pain to store.

3. Removing the whole floor and making a new one entirely! 



I've painted the dash on past projects with great success. I've considered it for this van. We will see.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Stripped all the carpet off the wood subfloor today. 











Then installed all the new vinyl flooring, and color matched the rear bed support legs to the outside of the van.



















I also cut down the passenger seat base to get it ready for a seat swivel. This way it will be at the stock height with the swivel on it. I also painted this with the same Techno Blue metallic as the outside of the van. Still have some more custom touches planned for the seat base but this was all for today!


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Looks great - clean - almost looks factory. Did you have to remove any of the interior paneling to get the floor down -- does it tuck under the side panels? Looks pretty clean.

Did it take as long to strip the carpet?

Great job as always. :thumbup:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Didn't remove any wall panelling this time. Was able to tuck it under.

Surprisingly the carpet mostly just peeled right off this van! There were a few sections of the rear where I had to use a sanded to get stray bits of carpet off and prep the floor.

I did have to remove all the rear bed supports, bench slide rails, rear and side door trim.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

Cole gets up in the morning and strips the carpeting and installs a new floor...

I ...had oatmeal and had a conversation with my cat.

Now that I have taken a break, I am digging back into my "RV" (Nissan) and I always come back to Cole's project notes for inspiration and motivation. Kind of a "if HE can do all _that_, I can at _least_ do _this_" thing. I just got out of four months of counseling for feelings of inadequacy after dealing - unsuccessfully I might embarrassingly add - with the black EVW build-out (which was awesome BTW). Now this...and a blue one no less..

I should be good though..I have special pills now to take when the pangs of "Cole-Induced Inadequacy" - or CII's as my doctor called them - creep in..

(Cole: I DID replace the four thin, kinked factory rubber moon roof drain tubes with metal-reinforced rubber tubing from a boating supply company after pulling the headliner - at the time I thought that was a pretty cool project. Then I sadly realized you would have probably did that before breakfast, so I had to...um.. take a pill.)


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

VW_Enthu1 said:


> Cole gets up in the morning and strips the carpeting and installs a new floor...
> 
> I ...had oatmeal and had a conversation with my cat.
> 
> ...



:laugh:

Good stuff!

:thumbup:


It's all in the coffee....I seear


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Some finishing touches on the seat bases (still more to do)

Small item storage on the sides of seats. There are 4 of these carpeted and bungee corded areas to put small things on. Organization and "places to put things" is key in a small camper.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

Itsamoto said:


> Another great idea Cole. The carpet in back section of my van is beyond recovery -- and I have been looking at replacement options. Interested to see if you're laying this overtop or in place of the carpeting. Is this the same stuff sold at Gowesty?
> 
> If you have any ideas on it -- I'd like know more about is putting in the front cabin floor rubber found in global T4s (and some commercial EV Transporters here in Canada). Very functional for cold messy weather. Normally I'd settle for monster mats -- but I don't think they exist for Eurovans. I have some gowesty mats - but they just keep the carpet from getting wet -- not nearly as good as real dedicated mats.
> 
> There are some threads from across the pond (of course) that have been painted black interiors and it looks clean and a little more up-to-date. Painted -- door cards -- painted dash -- and a repainted floor. Have you thought of something like this? I'm ok with grey -- but would prefer a darker front cabin.


I do like Cole's Pirrelli rubber flooring knock off...that'll come up a treat.

The stock 'rubber' floor of the T4 Transporters (like mine) is pretty impressive if you can get hold of it. Mine is into its 14th year of Australian living and it still looks OK. It is waterproof and tough but bear in mind that all the plastics sit above it so any substantial amount of water that gets on it will drain to behind the footwell mouldings unless you can figure out a durable way of sealing the join. I still use generic rubber floor mats for the driver and front passenger.

As for some of the UK dudes...I plan to do much the same thing some day given how tired mine is getting (one front doorcard has split, seat foams are cactus) but the fact that it is a daily driver kind of precludes this sort of malarkey


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Front shocks arrived. Bilstein HD. Still waiting on the rears. 


Somedays it can take me for ever to do a simple project. 










It's a pretty good indicator of a bad shock if it won't expand:lol3 










Here's where I really slow things down. I can't stand dirty old car parts. I just flat out bugs me to put nasty crap back on a car. 

Notice the shock mount plate above? Well, those took the most time since I had to degrease them, media blast them, and repaint them with an automotive paint. Now they can go back in the van!!  ......after I took them apart again and did another coat.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Replaced the old stock Weekender screens with Heavy duty dog resistant screens. 

Looks much nicer, more modern, than stock and should be more durable.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Replaced the old stock Weekender screens with Heavy duty dog resistant screens.


:thumbup: Smart. My originals blew-out within 2 days of owning the van -- and I've since lost those. :banghead:

Were those screens always that weak -- or is more an age/sun exposure thing?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it is mostly a sun and age thing.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## b s k (Oct 12, 2004)

ohh mother.... in true adv style here it goes again!


----------



## TPS Report (Feb 26, 2015)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Replaced the old stock Weekender screens with Heavy duty dog resistant screens.
> 
> Looks much nicer, more modern, than stock and should be more durable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

TPS Report said:


> Xtremjeepn said:
> 
> 
> > Replaced the old stock Weekender screens with Heavy duty dog resistant screens.
> ...



Thanks Tim! :thumbup:


I used hot glue which seems to function pretty well. But.....it kinda looks like ass from the outside of the van with the windows open. So I'm going to try some super strong, non-foam, double sided tape next. 

Glue would probably work fine for tacking some corners down. I'd dab it on then smear it through the screen with a finger. That way you get lots of contact area. 

Good luck! 


Cole


----------



## TPS Report (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Cole!

Yeah...I was thinking of some double sided tape as well. I have some crazy strong super glue stuff (E-6000 or something like that) that I might try first.

Heading out for a quick weekend camp out up on the coast today after work, our second trip with the van. So much fun! 

Happy Friday, indeed.


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

Cole, what was involved with lowering the seat height? Sectioning the base and redrilling new bottom holes? 
K


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

opinion914 said:


> Cole, what was involved with lowering the seat height? Sectioning the base and redrilling new bottom holes?
> K


Essentially I cut the top 1" off, take a few strategic sections out of it so that it will fit down inside the lower section and then reweld it with what ends up being about 2x the contact area as the stock set up. So the top 1" ends up being double walled, double welded and shorter than before. So it should be a stronger base than stock.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

New version of the table. 

Ceiling and rear panels coming soon!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

These just arrived and I'm pretty excited about this! 

This is a complete set of Powerflex bushings for the VW T4 Eurovan. 

I didn't want to just restore the original ride and handling, but improve upon in! 

Making an old van as safe and reliable as possible!!

These should replace every single worn rubber busing in the van! Excited to get the work done and see the change!!!


----------



## marshy (Aug 7, 2012)

Xtremjeepn said:


> New version of the table.
> 
> Ceiling and rear panels coming soon!


This looks very nice! Did you join the boards with a simple tongue and groove?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

My understanding is that it's more of just gluing the long grains together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe I haven't seen this until now, but I love it... And not just the photo a few posts up. :laugh:

Great work, and I love everything about this so far. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## marshy (Aug 7, 2012)

Xtremjeepn said:


> My understanding is that it's more of just gluing the long grains together.


Interesting. How does this hold up under hot summer sun? I was thinking of trying this myself. I'm guessing you had someone make it for you?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

marshy said:


> Interesting. How does this hold up under hot summer sun? I was thinking of trying this myself. I'm guessing you had someone make it for you?


Should hold up it fine. Lots of furniture is made that way. 

I've got a good friend that does all the wood work for me.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen this until now, but I love it... And not just the photo a few posts up. :laugh:
> 
> Great work, and I love everything about this so far. Very nice! :thumbup:



Thanks!


I'm excited to see jow this van compares to the last one I built and sold.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> This is a complete set of Powerflex bushings for the VW T4 Eurovan.


Nice product shot- subtle. 

So what's a kit like this run for - because this ain't the cheap stuff. Vortex discount here?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

There were a couple of choices for different sized sway bars and steering rack bolts. 


Since this van I'm building has 236k on the chassis I went all out to completely restore the suspension. Roughly $900 if you do EVERTHING!


If it transforms this van the way I'm hoping it will then it will be worth every penny. The black van drove much nicer than this blue one but still not as "connected" as I wish these vans were. 


I don't get to do many "product shots" on these builds since most of what I do I'm fabricating myself (truth be told, I took pictures of every ball joint, CV joint, seat swivel, top fabric, etc that I put on these vans so this really isn't different)


----------



## EVLove (Feb 4, 2015)

Xtremjeepn said:


> If it transforms this van the way I'm hoping it will then it will be worth every penny. The black van drove much nicer than this blue one but still not as "connected" as I wish these vans were.


Im due for new suspension too, let us know how fast your EV touches all the apexes in the neighborhood with the new bushings/struts for encouragment. What are the part numbers for the Bilsteins?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a teaser shot of the front bed board/ceiling. Blue pine. Will test fit in the van tomorrow when it's done.


----------



## TPS Report (Feb 26, 2015)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Here is a teaser shot of the front bed board/ceiling. Blue pine. Will test fit in the van tomorrow when it's done.


As per usual, Cole, I'm loving following your progress, here! Also...I am a big fan of incorporating natural or lightly stained wood into as many of my living spaces as possible, so yeah, definitely like this look. It adds such a cool personal touch, man. :thumbup:

--tim


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

TPS Report said:


> As per usual, Cole, I'm loving following your progress, here! Also...I am a big fan of incorporating natural or lightly stained wood into as many of my living spaces as possible, so yeah, definitely like this look. It adds such a cool personal touch, man. :thumbup:
> 
> --tim



Thank you! :thumbup:

I really want to transform these vans into a place you want to spend time in. Instead of feeling like automotive drab grey.


I've got a hundred cool ideas for Eurovan builds. Just need to do one at a time


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Xtremjeepn said:


> The black van drove much nicer than this blue one but still not as "connected" as I wish these vans were.


Good luck with that, but I'm not sure that it'll come out like you hope.

My first T4 was a 2000 model with 25K on the clock (so I assume an un-worn suspension) and I was a bit disappointed at the "not so VW" feel of the drive. In particular, the steering ratio seemed quite slow.

I'm either used to it now, or perhaps my '93 is different, but my '93 has more of that "good ol' VW" feel. Maybe it's a placebo effect from the more directness of the 5-speed manual, the "looks like a Mk2 Golf and Mk3 Passat interior combined" cabin, etc., but it much more reminds me of the good ol' days of VWs of the 80s.

Then again, it's also kinda loud, kinda rough, kinda unrefined....

In your cannibalization of two older MV Weekenders to do your conversions, were they running examples that you spent any time behind the wheel on? Wondering what your impressions of an older 5-banger (and 5-speed?) T4 is relative to the later ones...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I've driven several of the older vans but I wou consider any of them good examples of how a stock van should drive. 

They were all either at the end of their life and ready to be parted out or they were heavily modified. 

Only 5 speed I've spent any time driving was a heavily modified TDI.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Cut another floor today from my templet to ship to another Eurovan owner. Kinda excited to see how his van turns out.


----------



## GotMojo (Nov 10, 2013)

Please report back on how the suspension turns out! I'm on the fence about what I should swap out/upgrade and need to decide which, if any of the bushings warrant Powerflexes.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

GotMojo said:


> Please report back on how the suspension turns out! I'm on the fence about what I should swap out/upgrade and need to decide which, if any of the bushings warrant Powerflexes.


I will be starting work on it soon. I'm excited to see how they turn out too. 

Especially since I have some other cars that could benefit from the same treatment.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## frogCo (Sep 4, 2014)

*Looks great Cole*

Love the build! have you scrapped the TDI conversion? Also notice that there is an obvious lack of dog hair. Must be keeping the shop vac close!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll just say that at the moment I'm stalling the TDI conversion since this van runs well with a freshly rebuilt engine.

There are a ton of things in the works for it but I'm having to wait on other people. 

I've stalled taking the suspension a pet just a touch too....but that will go back on the schedule soon!!

I've also got two more vans to build for other people at the moment. I may post threads on those. One is a top conversion withy some upgrades and the other will be kinda a restoration project.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Doing a hardtop to poptop conversion on a Eurovan in a couple of weeks for a guy. 

Had to take the top to get painted to match his van. 

Fits inside the Sprinter!!! Behind my second row of seats! This should give you an idea about the size difference. 

It's tilted up to clear my tables up front.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, it was time to go big-er!

225/70/16s mounted on et42 16x8" wheels.



















Will have to custom make rear lift spacers for the springs. I've done a bunch of these now. 


May also have to do some light trimming on this van.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Fabbed up some 1.5" rear spring spacers today. 

Still want to raise the front some more. One of the adjusters is stuck, so it's now in the "soak and wait" step. 

I trimmed the rear pinch seam just for safety. Just about 1/2" off the tip. 

Then removed the horn bracket up front. Will just upgrade and relocate the horns. Might not be needed with the front turned up the extra 1.5"

Lock to lock with no rubbing. Big dips, big dips turning, no rubbing. Drives very nice! 

Feels much cooler ;-)


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

Cool, I need to seriously consider doing this lift to my EV.

Andy


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lithe said:


> Cool, I need to seriously consider doing this lift to my EV.
> 
> Andy


Maybe I should make a big pile of spacers and we can have a lifting party for everyone in Colorado!:laugh:


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Maybe I should make a big pile of spacers and we can have a lifting party for everyone in Colorado!:laugh:


Another reason that makes it "Mile-high" country. :laugh:

Cole can you share what the clearance difference is on that now? Looks substantial with the bigger tires and all. Do you know if there is there any vertical movement at that back end that could cause rub?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Itsamoto said:


> Another reason that makes it "Mile-high" country. :laugh:
> 
> Cole can you share what the clearance difference is on that now? Looks substantial with the bigger tires and all. Do you know if there is there any vertical movement at that back end that could cause rub?


I can take a couple of measurements against the teal 1993 van I have here. 

I will have to put it through some more testing but I don't see any potential conflicts under normal use. I'll have to get the wheels fully stuffed to make sure. Not sure the FWD van has enough traction to get it that twisted up.

I spent a couple of decades building custom Jeeps and other off road rigs. So I'm fairly used to looking for the right spots of tire to fender clearance.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

So not too much trimming needed to fit that size. If you have the time, I'd love to see a shot directly from the side to see the clearances front and back of the tire.

I almost gave up on this tire size, but now reconsidering it. Any concerns with the transmission yet? Do you have a way to monitor transmission temp as you're driving?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I had some minor rubbing of the rear tires in corners today. 

Van was loading with 3 people and two big dogs. The rear shocks are also totally shot. Waiting on the Bilstein HD to arrive. Which should cure the issue. 

It was clearly do to the weight and excessive body roll. They just barely grazed the lower tip of the rear bumper. Which could easy be trimmed back a touch without it looking bad.

Speaking of which, the lifted van with off road tires looks AWESOME!!

Seems to drive fine. Not really a noticeable lose in power or highway speed. 

I'll plug the OBDII monitor in and see what the transmission temp looks like. 


Pictures always make the Internet more fun so here are some from today.



















My new little logo that I'll put on the vans I've been building for people.


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Man, that is looking really good. Your front wheel arch seems to be giving you more room than mine:

Did you bend yours back a bit for added space in front of the tire? Even with a lift, it seemed like the space between the front of the wheel arch and the tire was too tight.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually haven't even adjusted the front up yet do to a stuck adjuster. No issues at all in the front. But this van was probably riding higher than yours to begin with.


----------



## frogCo (Sep 4, 2014)

*lift party*

IM in.!!


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

frogCo said:


> IM in.!!


Yes, I'm in for a lift party too!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lets set up a date then. 

Maybe on a Saturday morning. 

How does $40 for a set of two .75" spacers sound? That should cover materials, gas, saw blades, time, etc. We all dive in and do the instal and raise he front. Should take us about 20-303-359-7469 minutes per van. 

Want to go higher it just requires 2 sets of spacers for 1.5" in the rear. Adjust the front as much as needed.

Disclaimer: It's possible that with the ride height change to the front your CV joints might start to make noise I'd they have worn into a nice groove where they currently sit. Which means you will either need to lower the van or install new cv joints. On some vans you can simply swap from left to right as a cure. That would take more time than we will have (couple of hours per van)


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

Might seem like a daft question, Cole but...are you maintaining the 1 degree down angle to the front that was/is certainly specified in my handbook? VW seemed to think this was important for brake force distribution between the front and rear.

I lifted my 2001 T4 way back in 2003 and it still runs the original CVs (and because it's a syncro it has a few). Mind you I only lifted mine 40 mm over the original Transporter stock height on 15 " wheels (much taller than Caravelle on 16" wheels). Though I also had to put spacers between the rear diff and the chassis so the rear driveline wasn't pushed too far off centre...

What we came up against was that any further up at the front and we'd loose the ability to optimise camber for that height - we are at the limit. These days I run 205/70R15 tyres and they provide sufficient clearance to get some ridiculous places (like some of the tracks within Arkaroola...let alone getting to Arkaroola itself).


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

> Might seem like a daft question, Cole but...are you maintaining the 1 degree down angle to the front that was/is certainly specified in my handbook? VW seemed to think this was important for brake force distribution between the front and rear.


This doesn't make any sense to me. Do you have a link or copy of this documentation?(full disclaimer here, I've coached racing and built/set up cars for over 20 years)

Simply putting a hamster in the back of the van would change its angle! 

All the early vans I've had sit at a much different front angle than the later vans....and even then there has been no consistency from one van to the next.

If anything the fronts are way too low since bump stop to control arm clearance is nearly zero on the later vans. Which is why they ride so harsh. They are always bouncing off the frame. Which would be way more dangerous than a 1* change in chassis rake. 

These are vehicles that will inherently see wild changes in load distribution. They are after all designed to haul 7 passengers and their luggage or tow 5,000lbs.

All of which would affect the weight distribution on braking far more than a slight change in chassis angle when empty.

The factory often adds a downward rake to get their best mpg numbers.

So far I've left every van about .5" lower in the front than the rear to allow for loading differences.


I would like to see any documents you have though to see what they say.








> I lifted my 2001 T4 way back in 2003 and it still runs the original CVs (and because it's a syncro it has a few). Mind you I only lifted mine 40 mm over the original Transporter stock height on 15 " wheels (much taller than Caravelle on 16" wheels). Though I also had to put spacers between the rear diff and the chassis so the rear driveline wasn't pushed too far off centre...
> 
> What we came up against was that any further up at the front and we'd loose the ability to optimise camber for that height - we are at the limit. These days I run 205/70R15 tyres and they provide sufficient clearance to get some ridiculous places (like some of the tracks within Arkaroola...let alone getting to Arkaroola itself).




I haven't measures the camber yet. But have put some thought into it. Every van I've had wore the inside of the tires too much. So too much camber.

Lifting the front seems to level that out a bit. I do need to measure it as I'd like to get them all in the right range.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I'm not sure if it applies to later Eurovans or not, but earlier ones have a mechanical brake force proportioning valve in the back to send more pressure to the back when it's under a load. Lowering the van in back theoretically would then simulate a loaded van and more force would go to the back (on my lowered '93, this is definitely the case....after lowering I can feel the rear brakes are more aggressive, almost too much so without ABS...it's a little too easy to lock up the back).

That said, I don't know if the angle of the body (as opposed to just the straight up vertical distance between the rear axles and the body) also has an effect on the brake proportioning valve, but it might.

Later vans with 4-wheel ABS and what not I don't know if they incorporated this setup or not or if the ABS completely replaced the rear proportioning valve...?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

The brake force controller you're taking about is very common on pickup trucks. Easy to address when lifting/lowering those.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

The last two days I've been converting an MV to a Poptop for Scott. 

This will turn out to be a sweet van. We are doing the floor, custom painted bits like Blu.o, roof racks, lift, silver carbon fiber vinyl upper bed boards with color matched trim, trans cooler, window tint, etc. 

I'll post pictures when it's all done!


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Cole -- you again prove to be absolutely fearless in your DIY. :thumbup:

It's both amazing and reassuring to know that VW made these structurally safe with that much roof missing. Do you think it would be possible to do a panoramic sunroof with these - maybe a ragtop?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

The Westafallia top has a pretty rigid and complex frame work that surrounds the hole. It adds all the stability back to the van, 

If you could duplicate that frame work then I see no reason why a full pano or ragtop wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

In related news, I'm almost finished with a new build for a client that you guys might be interested in.

It's a similar van to my "Blu.o" project. But a 2002 Eurovan MV that I've converted to a Poptop Weekender, added roof racks, new 3 window top, vinyl flooring. Color matched the seat bases, bed supports, curtain rods, upper bed frames, silver carbon fiber vinyl wrapped ceiling/bed boards, trans cooler, lift, etc. 

Couple of pictures from the van that will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this, but yes, this sounds great, although afternoons work better. But I can make it work either way.

Is there a date that works best for you all?




Xtremjeepn said:


> Lets set up a date then.
> 
> Maybe on a Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

Xtremjeepn said:


> The brake force controller you're taking about is very common on pickup trucks. Easy to address when lifting/lowering those.


Matt is right...it's a mechanical brake force controller. It can be 'reprogrammed' with a different control spring that is matched to the rear spring rate. And there are different regulator spring rates between the V6 vans and the 4 and 5cyl vans...so the rear springs choice is a bit tricky for you North Americans as Matt seems to have found.

If your vans are ABS equipped then they probably wouldn't have such a puppy.

Incidentally all cab chassis T4's have the same control spring in the regulator regardless of the five potential rear spring rates...which is handy. 

I thought the *1 degree down angle* had something to do with this...according to the handbook....but *I'm wrong*. Turns out that your choice of forward inclination merely affects the required front castor alignment settings. And the choice is up to you.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Just finished the Blue MV to Weekender conversion.(not to be confused with my own blue van)

This van was a tintop 4 days ago!!

It's now a full custom Weekender with rear AC and auto climate control! No factory Weekender has those.

The top has fresh paint, 60" Yakima tracks, gas assist lift struts and H-bar to make lifting it with heavy loads easy, 3 window tent, silver carbon fiber bed/ceiling boards with matching factory Techno Blue metallic trim.

Other matching Techno blue metallic bits include the front seat bases, bed supports, table leg, curtain rods.

The carpeted floor was replaced with grey vinyl.

Transmission cooler and lift go on today!


----------



## Lugboot (Sep 24, 2010)

This is great work! Would love to replace our GLS with a crossbreed.


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

You two still interested in a EV lift session? I have a transmission rebuild happening soon, hopefully next week, but after that I think adding the lift and bigger tires is the next step. I have tools and can wrench just fine, but would love to do it under your guidance Cole.



Xtremjeepn said:


> Lets set up a date then.
> 
> Maybe on a Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm still interested.

I need to pick up more material. Lifted a van last weekend.

I'm driving to pick up a part van right now.


----------



## Founderct (Feb 11, 2011)

*Eurovan Blu.O(2.0)*

Cole,

I'm curious how easily the latching mechanism transferred from the donor van to the tin top van. How did you trim out the Westfalia latch release area between the two sun visors? Did you cannibalized all the ceiling trim pieces from the donor van to use during the conversion?

Also did you fabricate your own black rubber wind deflector that's glued to the top edge of the windshield or were you able to source an OEM part?

Great looking vans! The MB rims looks like it could be a factory "alltrack" option. Mine is also the Techno Blue variety.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Founderct said:


> Cole,
> 
> I'm curious how easily the latching mechanism transferred from the donor van to the tin top van. How did you trim out the Westfalia latch release area between the two sun visors? Did you cannibalized all the ceiling trim pieces from the donor van to use during the conversion?
> 
> ...


These end up 100% like the factory Westfalia. Every original part gets transferred and installed just as it came off. 

As for the actual cutting, I use a variety of air tools


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

Man, you are KILLIN me here. opcorn: My wife now reads your threads and I am still getting the "how come Cole is still doin this stuff and you can't Mr. Engineer?".

I just took another pill...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

VW_Enthu1 said:


> Man, you are KILLIN me here. opcorn: My wife now reads your threads and I am still getting the "how come Cole is still doin this stuff and you can't Mr. Engineer?".
> 
> I just took another pill...


Quoted just to help my own self esteem :screwy:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lost somewhere right now in Indiana picking up another top;-)


----------



## marshy (Aug 7, 2012)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Lost somewhere right now in Indiana picking up another top;-)



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

How do you find these things?!? I am literally on craigslist, autotrader and eBay 3-4 days a week looking for a donor van and had no luck, well except for that one in Iowa that I thought about trying to out-bid you on... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

marshy said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> How do you find these things?!? I am literally on craigslist, autotrader and eBay 3-4 days a week looking for a donor van and had no luck, well except for that one in Iowa that I thought about trying to out-bid you on... :laugh::laugh:


Ninja shopping! 


The result of the last one on eBay is the blue van above!:thumbup:


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Great, I don't think the transmission rebuild will be done by this Saturday, but I could do Saturday 5/2 or any Saturday after.

FrogCo, you still in?





Xtremjeepn said:


> I'm still interested.
> 
> I need to pick up more material. Lifted a van last weekend.
> 
> I'm driving to pick up a part van right now.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

I just took the time to really _look_ at what you did here. All screwing around aside, you've done an incredible job on these conversions. My jaw is still hanging...

Its fun watching you actually _do_ the stuff that all of us talked about these vans needing over the years:

- improve ride height/suspension
- improved tent material (w larger windows)
- having AC in the back the way they should have been in the first place
- extra effort on color-coding the interior (cosmetic, but a nice touch)
- extra effort on personalizing the interior (woodgrain, flooring)

All this gives me that urge-my-psychiatrist-warned-me-about to get another one, but I'm gonna have to stay with my Nissan camper for now and live vicariously through you. Seriously - great job. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

Xtremjeepn said:


> I haven't measures the camber yet. But have put some thought into it. Every van I've had wore the inside of the tires too much. So too much camber.
> 
> Lifting the front seems to level that out a bit. I do need to measure it as I'd like to get them all in the right range.


I had installed 3/4" spacers on the rear spring perches towards the end of last summer and it didnt take long to show signs of increased wear on the inside of the tires. I haven't looked into it much beyond scratching my head and telling myself to add a remedy for that to the list, but i'm guessing shims will be required, or maybe the trailing arms have bolts w/ a camed washer on them. A quick run to the alignment shop showed camber was actually within spec, (barely) but toe was out. I have to find a shop willing to work with me to get this right as opposed to one where I'm just one of the herd funneling through.

K


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

opinion914 said:


> I had installed 3/4" spacers on the rear spring perches towards the end of last summer and it didnt take long to show signs of increased wear on the inside of the tires. I haven't looked into it much beyond scratching my head and telling myself to add a remedy for that to the list, but i'm guessing shims will be required, or maybe the trailing arms have bolts w/ a camed washer on them. A quick run to the alignment shop showed camber was actually within spec, (barely) but toe was out. I have to find a shop willing to work with me to get this right as opposed to one where I'm just one of the herd funneling through.
> 
> K



That doesn't make any sense. 

VW itself offers several different height and load rating springs. The rear shouldn't change like that. Especially on a system without an adjustment back there. (That I have seen)

Tire pressure would make more sense. 

However, I will take the pyrometer world me and test the tires to see where they are he's one up and I can tell you from that what the angles are doing.


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

Xtremjeepn said:


> That doesn't make any sense.
> 
> VW itself offers several different height and load rating springs. The rear shouldn't change like that. Especially on a system without an adjustment back there. (That I have seen)
> 
> ...


I fail to see now tire pressure would cause excessive inner-edge only wear. If i had to guess, i'd say the rear does have some adjustment to it, albiet with an elusive unadvertised method. I just hope it doesn't involve torches  Maybe, if luck is on our side, the trailing arm bolts run thru slotted or enlarged holes where the trailing arm fastens to the frame and all of the adjustments can be made there. Anxious to go check it out now, except the racebike has top priority.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

opinion914 said:


> I fail to see now tire pressure would cause excessive inner-edge only wear. If i had to guess, i'd say the rear does have some adjustment to it, albiet with an elusive unadvertised method. I just hope it doesn't involve torches  Maybe, if luck is on our side, the trailing arm bolts run thru slotted or enlarged holes where the trailing arm fastens to the frame and all of the adjustments can be made there. Anxious to go check it out now, except the racebike has top priority.


Low tire pressure would increase an already present wear pattern/angle.


----------



## Seano (Jan 2, 2003)

opinion914 said:


> I had installed 3/4" spacers on the rear spring perches towards the end of last summer and it didnt take long to show signs of increased wear on the inside of the tires. I haven't looked into it much beyond scratching my head and telling myself to add a remedy for that to the list, but i'm guessing shims will be required, or maybe the trailing arms have bolts w/ a camed washer on them. A quick run to the alignment shop showed camber was actually within spec, (barely) but toe was out. I have to find a shop willing to work with me to get this right as opposed to one where I'm just one of the herd funneling through.
> 
> K


Does your van have a rear sway bar? If this is under stress from the lift then it 'might' be impart some action on the rear wheel alignment?

The trailing arms can (I think) be adjusted a little (mostly for toe I recall) as there was mention of it in the ErWin VW workshop manual that I have a print out of...but it is a finicky exercise from dim memory. A lift should not affect toe. Never had mine go out...


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

Seano said:


> Does your van have a rear sway bar? If this is under stress from the lift then it 'might' be impart some action on the rear wheel alignment?
> 
> The trailing arms can (I think) be adjusted a little (mostly for toe I recall) as there was mention of it in the ErWin VW workshop manual that I have a print out of...but it is a finicky exercise from dim memory. A lift should not affect toe. Never had mine go out...


It does have a rear swaybar. I went and checked my post-lift and pre-lift alignment results and the toe did change a bit. It's possible it's due to different shops doing each of the alignments I suppose. Even more of a stretch could be I hit something and sent it out of alignment, but I'd like to think I'd remember something like that. I'm reaching out to one of the previous shops in a few to see if they are able to bring rear-ends into spec, and why it wasn't done the 1st time.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

What van do you have that has a rear sway bar?

I've yet to see one on these Westies and I know they were an option.


On a related note, I just picked up enough material to make more lift spacers for people!!


----------



## opinion914 (Jul 26, 2001)

Its an 02' GLS. So I'm at the alignment shop to see why they didn't align the rear and showed them their printout showing too much rear toe. They said they can't adjust the rear at all but rechecked it and now, as if by some miracle, the rear is within spec. If that's the case now, looks like a lift won't negatively effect alignment. Wont know for sure till i put a few miles on and check wear. During my wait in the shop, I did call the dealer to see if they're physically able to do a rear alignment. They weren't sure.


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Lift party, next Saturday? FrogCo... whaddya say?






Xtremjeepn said:


> What van do you have that has a rear sway bar?
> 
> I've yet to see one on these Westies and I know they were an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I can probably do that!


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

very cool. Makes me wish a drunk driver never hit my blue van. But the white one I have will work. 

what are these curtains out of?
I would love to convert mine to these.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Those are just the stock 1993 curtains


----------



## frogCo (Sep 4, 2014)

*i gotta be more frequent with my check ins sorry boys*

I could be a go for this weekend =depends where in the world cole is this weekend? Didn't good morning America have a game with matt lauer like this once...? Or the Van Picker??


----------



## frogCo (Sep 4, 2014)

*i gotta be more frequent with my check ins sorry boys*

I could be a go for this weekend =depends where in the world cole is this weekend? Didn't good morning America have a game with matt lauer like this once...? Or the Van Picker??


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll be around :laugh:

Already cut out a few spacers. Need to cut some more.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

gtiboy66 said:


> very cool. Makes me wish a drunk driver never hit my blue van. But the white one I have will work.
> 
> what are these curtains out of?
> I would love to convert mine to these.


Yep those are stock '93 MV Weekender curtains. Do note that the Weekenders have sliding curtains intended to stay up all the time and you just tie them back. The non-Weekender MVs have snap-in curtains that do not slide.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Sunday works best for me! 

We will be at the Lafayette Cars and coffee Saturday Morning if anyone wants to join us!


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh man, that's my neighborhood! Would you want to get together after to do spacers? Either way, I'll come say hello. 



Xtremjeepn said:


> Sunday works best for me!
> 
> We will be at the Lafayette Cars and coffee Saturday Morning if anyone wants to join us!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

To lift the van I need access to several tools that I can't just pack up and carry easily.(BIG jack, small jack, 1,000ft lbs impact wrench with air support)

Easiest to do it at my place where I have all those tools.


----------



## boinzy (Jul 30, 2014)

Sunday works then, unless FrogCo wants to do it at another time? I can be flexible.

Thanks!



Xtremjeepn said:


> To lift the van I need access to several tools that I can't just pack up and carry easily.(BIG jack, small jack, 1,000ft lbs impact wrench with air support)
> 
> Easiest to do it at my place where I have all those tools.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Just happened to be sitting in the Eurovan on a hot sunny day and was curious how well the ceramic window tint was working.

Took a temp reading of the grey plastic at the dash under the windshield, at the door that has the window rolled down, and at the back where the ceramic tint is blocking the sun. 

Here are the results.

Dash through the windscreen (fwiw, van has been parked an hour with both front windows down and slider open on the shady side)










Driver's door with the window down










Just behind the driver's seat where the sun is shining through the ceramic tint!


----------



## Lugboot (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, Cole, any feedback or opinions on those Powerflex bushings yet?

Also, I see now that GoWesty is offering a Sport valved Bilstein HD shock set for the EV that they say they developed with Bilstein. Anyone have thoughts on those?

http://www.gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=24207&category_id=91&category_parent_id=


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lugboot said:


> Hey, Cole, any feedback or opinions on those Powerflex bushings yet?
> 
> Also, I see now that GoWesty is offering a Sport valved Bilstein HD shock set for the EV that they say they developed with Bilstein. Anyone have thoughts on those?
> 
> http://www.gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=24207&category_id=91&category_parent_id=


I've been a bit overwhelmed with stuff to do for "OPEV" ;-)


But think everyday that I need to get on the bushing testing project!


The GoWesty Sport shocks confirm my own thoughts that the HD shocks are too soft for the heavy vans. I've been ready to test the adjustable Konis just for this reason. So those Sport Konis are probably a good idea.


----------



## Lugboot (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't mean to rush you--I know replacing all those bushings can be a major job!

I've had the HD Bilsteins on my van for a couple years now and while they are worlds better than the worn out OEM, I still find myself wanting a bit more out of them. So the Sport Bilsteins definitely intrigue me. And your Koni idea as well.


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

*MB Brabus Van*

Hey Cole,

I've just seen a '99 MB Brabus Van come on the market near me and I'm totally unfamiliar with it. With the EV I know what to look for and the potential problems (timing chain, tranny) but I've never considered a Mercedes. This is a fully loaded VR6 model, which I understand is part of a MB/VW partnership so that might indicated the same potential EV issues. I would totally appreciate any insight you could provide or any resources you could direct me to. 

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

swimrr said:


> Hey Cole,
> 
> I've just seen a '99 MB Brabus Van come on the market near me and I'm totally unfamiliar with it. With the EV I know what to look for and the potential problems (timing chain, tranny) but I've never considered a Mercedes. This is a fully loaded VR6 model, which I understand is part of a MB/VW partnership so that might indicated the same potential EV issues. I would totally appreciate any insight you could provide or any resources you could direct me to.
> 
> ...


Do you have pictures or a link you can send me?

PM or email is fine.


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Do you have pictures or a link you can send me?
> 
> PM or email is fine.


Is this what was looked at? 








http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/5003852378.html

These are Spanish built MB Vito vans -- that are being imported to the Vancouver lower mainland from Japan. The Brabus edition is the "highline" business version -- with fold out tables, leather, etc. Google says the Vito 280 spec used a the VW 12v VR6 powerplant. Somewhere else I read a platform connection between this and the Eurovan/T4 -- but I can find little evidence of that.

Interestingly, this is the fist generation of the MB Metris that is coming out this year -- if that is worth anything in negotiating a price drop. 

There have been at least a few of these for sale in the Vancouver area over the past few years -- diesels, manuals, automatic, etc- all of which are recent imports from Japan. I thought long and hard about getting one of these once I started shopping for a Eurovan . I never drove one, but ultimately I decided against it as I figured this would be even harder and more costly to support than a Eurovan -- and barely any threads on them like Coles that show you need not be afraid of the van.


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Yup, that's the exact van. I'm going to look at it today and I'm sure I'll love it, but I have to admit that I share your thoughts on the lack of resources for supporting this van and for that reason I think I may not pursue it. Thanks for posting the info on the van, I wasn't having much luck with my research. 

Here are some pics of the interior:


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Saw this van today and it is very nice. But apparently Brabus don't touch the engine at all so you have the VW 12V VR6 with the same timing chain vulnerabilities as the EV. Too bad, otherwise this'd be a great van. Back to the EV search!


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

swimrr said:


> Saw this van today and it is very nice. But apparently Brabus don't touch the engine at all so you have the VW 12V VR6 with the same timing chain vulnerabilities as the EV. Too bad, otherwise this'd be a great van. Back to the EV search!


You're better off with an EV for lots of reasons -- one of which is a RHD vehicle also taps you for extra insurance premiums.


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Itsamoto said:


> You're better off with an EV for lots of reasons -- one of which is a RHD vehicle also taps you for extra insurance premiums.


I had no idea they did that? Are you in BC as well? Perhaps that's why my E60 insurance is so much here in BC.

So as to not hijack Cole's build thread anymore I'll continue my saga here. Any input from all you wise EV owners is always appreciated!


----------



## jjkoa (Jul 17, 2014)

xtremejeep where is the best place to order engine parts. thanks for any info


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

jjkoa said:


> xtremejeep where is the best place to order engine parts. thanks for any info


Hell if I know! I've ordered from a dozen places:laugh: What are you looking for? The price , avalabity and quality seems to vary from part to part.


----------



## jjkoa (Jul 17, 2014)

need two roller rocker arms and timing chain guides or should i just replace with whole kit since its taken apart? thanks


----------



## jjkoa (Jul 17, 2014)

its for a 2002 mv looks like the guide broke apart and debris snapped the arms?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd replace everything while you are in there. My favorite place to order parts has been ECS Tuning. I've always gotten the right stuff, they make nice kits, always quality parts. Been buying stuff from them for at least 10-12 years.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Eurovan_T4--VR6_24v/Engine/Timing/


----------



## jjkoa (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you if i still cant get it running ill have to fly you out.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

jjkoa said:


> Thank you if i still cant get it running ill have to fly you out.


For my sake, I hope you can't


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

http://www.cavevan.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Xtremjeepn said:


> http://www.cavevan.com/forum/index.php


This is a great idea. :beer:


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I figured that I keep seeing "we need a Eurovan specific forum" all over the net, so there you go! Now I just need help filling it with good tech, pictures and people!!


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Xtremjeepn said:


> http://www.cavevan.com/forum/index.php


Just signed up!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I figure there are several topics that always seem to come up. So at a minimum it would be a good place to put all the Eurovan FAQ stuff like, tires, timing chains, transmission, etc


----------



## jjkoa (Jul 17, 2014)

*mercedes van*

xtreemjeepn

theres a diesel 1997 mercedes van here for sale. never seen one and i imagine parts are really hard to find should i stay away from it? I just cant stop thinking about it haaaa another endless money pit?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

jjkoa said:


> xtreemjeepn
> 
> theres a diesel 1997 mercedes van here for sale. never seen one and i imagine parts are really hard to find should i stay away from it? I just cant stop thinking about it haaaa another endless money pit?


Link? Details? Pictures?


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it like the 1999 MB Brabus Van that I decided not to buy last month? This one had the VW VR6 engine and transmission and a beautiful interior. But with not knowing what might be underneath it all and the possible difficulty of finding parts I decided to continue my pursuit of an EV. Looks like no one else wanted to take it on as it's still for sale. Except this time he put lousy pics in the ad.

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/5041976913.html


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I bough another black MV Eurovan to convert to a poptop and sell! It didn't come with a stereo. Figured it deserved a good one and it was a chance to upgrade the one in Blu.O at the same time. So I installed two of these last night!


The screen and button colors can be set independently so I can make it match the factory radio dash lights(which are inverse of the image, I changed it later)

This is the perfect upgrade for a Eurovan! 

-CD for the old folks
-Blutooth calling and streaming of Pandora, iHeart Radio, and other music from your phone
-Siri control
-USB port is great for charging (can always use an extra and this one is switched)
-remote control to control the stereo from the bed or outside the van while tailgating.

Sony MEX-5100BT


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, on the Topic of Blu.o



I've been collecting a few parts :wink:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

I think I see where this is going, and I like it.:thumbup:


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

This is going to be awesome. :thumbup:

So, I take it that the Passat wasn't part of the 1200 lbs of syncro parts you said you were going to collect on the Cavevan forum?


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

The Passat was all part of the plan, just needed to find one! 

Needed a TDI that would bolt up to the Syncro transmission.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I finally got around to doing a little work on Blu.O today. 

Color matched some beddliner to the Techno Blue Metallic and did parts of the van. 











Also have new heated seat elements and a new steering wheel sitting here for it. 

I also picked up a Syncro Locker panel as a hint of what is to come on this van......hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## mugen85r (May 11, 2003)

sick!!!!!!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Can you give up any details on the color matched bedliner? Products, techniques, process, etc

I may be doing some paint work in the near future and that is the end result I hope to achieve.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Basically just order tintable Monstaliner and tint it with factory base color. Not premixed paint but the actual color that the paint is tinted with.

Any local paint shop should be able to do it for you. Just tell them what you are doing. 

Mix at the same ratio you do the Monstaliner tint.


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Little project I've been doing on Blu.0


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Little project I've been doing on Blu.0


Great upgrade, please post details and the DIY info!


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Lots of details here. 

http://www.cavevan.com/forum/index.php?topic=72.msg2473#new



The ALPINE ILX-007 is very thin. But not thin enough. 










I figured I had to try it and see what it really took to install one of these without the European, unicorn, double din dash bar. So this was purely an experiment. 


I still had to trim about 25mm off the dash support. This is better than cutting it all the way through, but still not the most awesome solution. 


This is what it looks like behind the dash stock. 









You need to trim this little trim plate out. 










Then I cut a 25mm deep section out of the center dash bar. Trying to leave as much of that bar intact as I could.

It's not as clean behind the scenes as I prefer.


----------



## swimrr (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Cole. Too bad it's not a simpler install but looks great nonetheless.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree. Wish it were a simple install. 

I spent "too much" time cutting the pieces out


----------



## marshy (Aug 7, 2012)

Great job on the install! When you really want something, sometimes you have to go to great lengths to get it!
Those alpines are really nice too, and I really dig the carplay, but I can't get past the multiple break-ins and thefts I've experienced because of aftermarket systems.
I'm also a sucker for functional simplicity so I'm really leaning towards this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7019310-Volk-L-Stereo


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

marshy said:


> .....I'm really leaning towards this
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7019310-Volk-L-Stereo



I'd pay big bucks to NOT have that in my van:laugh:



No offense if you like it. I personally think it looks painfully out of place in the Eurovan.


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Just buy a used Blaupunkt Toronto 420BT and it'll do way more than that thing will do. Plus. just flip the two 12V wires on the factory harness and it'll plug right in. You can literally install it in 10 minutes.

I've been kicking around the idea of a double DIN and I think I found what I want and something that would make my wife super happy. Put those two things together and that's pretty much a license to spend money.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I've decided to sell Blu.o if anyone knows someone that might want it. 

Here are some of the basic details. 

1999 Eurovan Westfalia Weekender.
245k Miles 
20k on rebuilt 12v VR6 Engine
Recent maintenance...all nearly zero miles(both CV axle shafts, new start battery, new brakes, Bilstein shocks (used off other van but Good), tie rods, lower ball joints, coil, plugs, plug wires, fuel injectors, all new intake gaskets)

-CaveVan hand stitched leather steering wheel with matching blue stitching (just installed)
-lift kit
-Brand new (3 day old) tires 225/70/16 Hankook dynapro ATM
-CaveVan 16” wheel upgrade 
-Alpine Ilx-007 Apple Car play double DIN infotainment system
-Carbon Fiber heated seat elements added to the front two seats. 
-Imported Euro dash cubby
-ceramic heat reduction window tint
-vinyl flooring instead of the stock carpet
-CaveVan full stainless exhaust from downpipe back including new cat and muffler. (About 1,000miles on this)
-Yakima roof rails
-dog resistant window screens
-passenger side seat swivel on custom lowered seat base with custom paint and upholstery.
-hand made beetle kill pine upper bunk and table. 
-upper bunk trim painted to match van.
-new front fenders 
-alarm with remote start 
-lower body is bed lined in color matched bed liner.
-custom Sunbrella curtains 


The “rough around the edges”

-“Dings” and Scuffs on nearly every body panel. Some “dents” in the lower rocker panels (very common to Eurovans)
-Some surface rust 
-Samba (the Australian Shepard) chewed the corner of the beetle kill pine table when he was a puppy)



We have tried to fix all the known issues with all new parts to make this a good van for someone. Obviously we have the ability to do more or any custom work someone may want.


$15,000 

Let me know if you have other questions 

Cole 
CaveVan.com
303-359-7469


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Lots of details here.
> 
> http://www.cavevan.com/forum/index.php?topic=72.msg2473#new
> 
> ...


There are other options out there such as this Sony unit that I just put in my sister-in-law's Mazda 5 that appear to be single-DIN (or close to it) body but double-din face.










Still might require a double-din faceplate trim or modification to your existing one, but it might circumvent the need for trimming the dash bar in a T4 since the innards that go deep aren't down low. The slimmer body probably has a lot to do with the fact it doesn't have a CD player though, but those are sort of on their way out nowadays.

Crutchfield says it doesn't fit but I suspect that's only because they probably don't have an out-of-the-box off-the-shelf solution for the mounting trim, etc.


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah....I’ve installed about a dozen of those since they came out 

They work nice 👍


----------



## Murso74 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey bud.. just sent you a PM.. hoping to recruit you in my EV search


----------



## bikerneil (May 1, 2013)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Stripped all the carpet off the wood subfloor today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 2003 GLS that I am converting to do some camping. I removed the two captains seats today and will remove the rear seat tomorrow. I would like to then remove the carpet and install the same flooring that you are using. Do you know if the GLS has the same wood flooring under the carpet as what you show on your van in these pictures?


----------



## Murso74 (Jul 31, 2018)

bikerneil said:


> I have a 2003 GLS that I am converting to do some camping. I removed the two captains seats today and will remove the rear seat tomorrow. I would like to then remove the carpet and install the same flooring that you are using. Do you know if the GLS has the same wood flooring under the carpet as what you show on your van in these pictures?


I believe the GLS just has padding under the carpet, not the wood sub floor


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

1993 GL here (yeah ok 10 years older than a 2003 GLS) and yes it's padding under the carpet, not wood.


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

Xtremjeepn said:


> Yeah....I’ve installed about a dozen of those since they came out
> 
> They work nice 👍


So most of the links in the thread on cavevan are bad..,wondering what trim piece is required?
Also do you also need to get a double din cage?

Thanks in advance Cole!


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

bblume said:


> So most of the links in the thread on cavevan are bad..,wondering what trim piece is required?
> Also do you also need to get a double din cage?
> 
> Thanks in advance Cole!


this is the piece you need: https://www.ebay.com/itm/T4-Blende-...-Bedienteil-Klima-Klimaanlage-VW/123785401395

no need for the cage all is pretty simple to install


----------

